# 2006 F250 6.0 - Death Wobble ???



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm posting this for a buddy of mine... so we are in his truck yesterday on our way to the rodeo (he drives an F250 6.0 Diesel, 2006) and he tells me he has had some issues with a death wobble. I'm thinkin...can't be that bad, i don't feel anything right now.... THEN we hit a bump in the road going about 65 and the REAL rodeo began. HOLY LORD did that thing start jumping. He has to hit the brakes and slow down to about 45, still shaking viloently the entire time he brakes, and then gas it hard and the shaking stops. It only happens when he hits a bump. 

To add to that, we are going down kirby doing about 35-40 and he is hitting bumps left and right, and no wobble. So it only happens at higher speeds, and i'm telling you, it's reallll bad.

Anybody know what this could be? He said his shocks are pretty new, so not a shock issue. I'm thinking you rule out tire balancing because it's not persistant wobble and it only happens when he hits a bump.


----------



## j-haynie (Sep 5, 2008)

Sounds to me like something loose in the front end. Tie rods, ball joints, possible steering gear.


----------



## pwrstrkr (Oct 5, 2010)

deff. something loose in the front end, possibly in the steering box? but like J-haynie said I would go thru and check all ball joints, tie rod ends/hyme joints and all. Also i would check the leaf pack to make sure there is not any broken leaf springs or anything of that nature. good luck and let us know what yall find


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

big tires ?


----------



## FAT TIRE (Nov 25, 2004)

It's a problem on the 05 to present trucks, basically the steering box and suspension are working against each other. This starts an oscillation in the steering box. Ford sent out some letters about check your tire pressure :rotfl: My 08 just started doing it, supposedly the fix is a beefed up steering stabilizer, or an aftermarket track bar. I'm going to try the new stabilizer first. If that doesn't do it this should. http://www.iconvehicledynamics.com/...-%2d-Current-Super-Duty-Rod%2dEnd-Upgrade-Kit. http://www.klmstore.com/icon-6-4030-05-09-ford-superduty-adjustable-pan-rod-bar.aspx


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

I have had this issue before with a particular truck. If it is a new recent issue the steering stabilizer will more than likely fix it. If it has been a reoccuring issue then you might additionally need the track bar and other front end conponents.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

nope, no big tires. upon visual inspection, nothing was noticed. going in to tommie vaughn today, i'll report back what the stealership comes up with. It's a new problem too, not a recurring. thanks for the feedback. i have a 2010 6.4 and haven't had any problems yet... fingers crossed.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

POC Troutman said:


> nope, no big tires. upon visual inspection, nothing was noticed. going in to tommie vaughn today, i'll report back what the stealership comes up with. It's a new problem too, not a recurring. thanks for the feedback. i have a 2010 6.4 and haven't had any problems yet... fingers crossed.


Tommie Vaughn is where my truck went that had the issue back when. They put on a new steering stabilizer shock under warranty and the problem was solved for a little while and then came back. Now, I don't run the steering stabilizer shocks at all and don't have any issues.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Not a mechanic here by no means..but had the same symptoms...

Might have them take a look at the motor mounts...two of mine had worked loose somehow. Replaced all 4 and the trouble went away...


----------



## calicojim77 (Oct 24, 2010)

Google Ford Death Wobble lots of info. My buddies has a 2007 ford 4x4 had to change steering box and stabilizer, only 66,000 miles.

jim


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Replace factory steering dampner, its like a small shock. I did mine and problem solved cost about 60 bucks


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

my buddy slacked off in getting his truck in before he went out of town, so no update yet. we shold all cuss him though since he went to cabo for a week of fishing on the sea of cortez in a 80' yatch...what a richard


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

POC Troutman said:


> my buddy slacked off in getting his truck in before he went out of town, so no update yet. we shold all cuss him though since he went to cabo for a week of fishing on the sea of cortez in a 80' yatch...what a richard


Damnit Man, in that case he should just drive to a dealership , pull the key out of his old truck, stick in a brand new truck and roll on!


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

HAHA it's not his or his family's deal, he BS'd his way into this deal with one of his wife's friends husbands... haha! i tried to work my way in on it too, but obviously i'm sitting here at my computer, so that didn't go so well!


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

My 2011 F250 has no death wobble. It is an awesome truck except for getting fairly poor fuel mileage. I ordered it with the 3.31 axle ratio and should have ordered with the 3.55 ratio. Oh well...no driveline issues at all, yet. In fact the only thing I can really complain about is the mileage and I am partially to blame for that. I put a ranch hand bumper replacement / grill guard on the front and slightly larger tires, the combination of which cost me 2 mpg.


----------



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

check the brake calipers, had the same issue with mine I had a brake caliper seizing up


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

oh thank god, I thought it was only Dodge trucks that did this.


----------



## mudfreakin73 (Nov 29, 2010)

I run into this type of situation frequently . Is this a big lifted truck or just stock ? Either way he has 1 or more of the following things that could be wrong .

Tie rod ends 
Ball joints 
steering box could have some slack or be loose at the frame 
wheel bearings 
control arm or leaf spring bushings 
steering stabilizer
alignment 

If its like a few other people stated with the Fords sounds like a common problem . If it does have something to do with the steering box or stabilizer I recommend spending the money and going to a hydraulic assist steering . This replaces the steering stabilzer with a hydraulic ram that works off of your factory gearbox that has bee modified or by purchasing a complete aftermarket kit .

My personal recommendation would be a PSC steering kit or a ******* Ram kit . Both can be found online .

Hope he gets it checked out before it causes an accident that could have been prevented by having a professional like myself check out .


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Ford got it like Dodge did when they went from leaf springs up front on their 4 WD trucks.

The coil springs do not hold the axle straight under the body like the leaf srpings did. They rely on a trck bar to hold it in place, and the track bars get wear in their bushing and the problem rises up.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Look on the grill.the problem is inside that "BLUE OVAL" just bs'n
my 06' has started this also but at slower speeds i can hear a rattle when hitting bumps,haven't had a chance to have it looked at yet,i'm thinking balljoints:work:


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

TIMBOv2 said:


> Look on the grill.the problem is inside that "BLUE OVAL" just bs'n
> my 06' has started this also but at slower speeds i can hear a rattle when hitting bumps,haven't had a chance to have it looked at yet,i'm thinking balljoints:work:


May be anti-sway bar bushings, if so, cheap fix!


----------

